# WIP:The Zombification of Vicki



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

New year...new project...new thread. After having Miss Vicki meet Frankenstein's Monster, then giving her a makeover only to run afoul of Dr. Deadly on a cobblestone street corner, I asked myself what else i could do to the poor girl...and it seemed the only thing left was to zombify the poor lass. So, with apologies to Julie Andrews, James Garner, Paddy Chayefsky, and Arthur Hiller, I present to you...THE ZOMBIFICATION OF VICKI  . I'm sure we're all very familiar with the kit in question, but for those coming in late, here is Dencomm/Moebius' lovely lass, boxed and unboxed: 
View attachment 98566


View attachment 98567


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*A sketchy idea at best...*

I came up with the idea for this current horror a few months ago and did up a drawing detailing what I could do to poor Miss Vicki:
View attachment 98568


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Some of the planned mutilations either won't be done (hatchet wound to the forehead) or will be more gruesome than planned (instead of the sunken pit of a stomach, I opted for exposed innards). First step, Dremeling the open wounds to the leg and belly:
View attachment 98569


View attachment 98570

I also cut away the ties on her top for easier sculpting of the gory goodies. At this point, the openings will be backed with Loctite epoxy putty to give me a better base to sculpt on.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Give the little lady a hand...two in fact*

Work begun on the hands and arms. I puttied the seams on the arms and started inscribing deep scratches on her palms. Then I Dremeled a gaping wound in her right arm, showing exposed bone, and Dremeled her index fingertips down a bit also...for reasons which will be apparent later...heh heh heh... 
View attachment 98571


View attachment 98572


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*It's what's inside that counts*

Sculpting complete on the leg wound and intestines, using Aves apoxie-sculpt (how DID I get along before I got me hands on this stuff?). Part of Miss Vicki's left lung, her stomach, and large intestine are visible. I'll be resculpting the ties before beginning painting.
View attachment 98573


View attachment 98574


View attachment 98575

I also Dremeled an open wound on her left cheek...

...to be continued...


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Emily from Corpse Bride???


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great so far James!!:thumbsup:
I like the way you've turned her innards into outards.....
Very nice texturing in the leg wound too. You can see the striations in the muscle. I can't wait to see the paint!!

Chris.:wave:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

very cool idea. i just might have to pull out one of my old night life blanks and do something similar!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What a cool project...nice going soo far, James!:thumbsup:

Isn't AVES Apoxy Sculpt incredible?!!!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh, how disgusting!
I like it.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Years ago I had plenty of left overs from all the kits and made a six armed 'spider-vicky', with big blobs of glue for her eyes. This just reminded me.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Interesting idea James, looks like you're off to a good start! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Looking great so far James!!:thumbsup:
> I like the way you've turned her innards into outards.....
> Very nice texturing in the leg wound too. You can see the striations in the muscle. I can't wait to see the paint!!
> 
> Chris.:wave:


"outards"...
BWAH HA HA!!! Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Eeeew!:freak: Cool!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> "outards"...
> BWAH HA HA!!! Love it! :thumbsup:


....not as cool as your word "countdraculations"!!! I've made it my word of the week!!:wave:

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very cool idea, and a great start :thumbsup: I am looking forward to seeing her in all her zombified loveliness!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

A great concept, and some nice work so far! Looking forward to seeing further progress and the final results! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sick idea Deadman! I was thinkin' of trying some of that Aves stuff,have heard good things about it. I am gonna do a naughty thing,and just sand her clothes off,and make a nudie! Maybe a bikini babe. DO'NT even tell me none of you guys thought of this! Probably wo'nt be sharing pictures of that mod,though! :dude:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's what the Adult forum's for...

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

FINALLY back to work on poor Miss Vicki...got the putty work started...also decided to sculpt muscle tissue in the open cheek wound with Aves:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Mo' putty, and gobs of it...on da legs and arms...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

These are the replacement ties for Miss Vicki's top, formed from Loctite epoxy putty...a LOT of sanding is needed to make these fit:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

All the sanding done, the torso glued to the legs, and the seam in her hair blended and sculpted with Aves:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow!! She's coming along great James!! :thumbsup:
How long 'til you get her in paint?

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Should start slinging paint on her middle of next week, Chris! Here she is fully assembled:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and primered and ready to go:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Some more primered pics:







Should start painting the unlucky lass Wednesday or so...and then the sculpting of the base...the sculpting of the base...hi ho the derry-oh, the sculpting of the base...  ...back soon, frenzied neighbors...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

She's come together (?) great with a coat of primer James! Your mods have blended in well!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Back to work...slinging paint...eyes, mouth, innards, and wounds based out...and some detailing done on that LOOOOOOOOVELY open forearm trench:









Lovely emerald eyes Miss Vicki has, yes? Too bad they won't stay that way...heh heh heh...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*I only have eyes for you...*

No slef-respecting zombie would be caught undead with such clear, vivid eyes, so further...uh..."deadification"...is required. A thin wash of blue mist is applied to her irises:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Detailing of the leg wound...liver, stomach, intestine, and peritoneum...and both:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

First layer of skin color applied... I used the same grey-purple I mixed for one of my Nosferatu builds to give her a nice, nearly-dead look:











...more to come...stay tuned, boils and ghouls...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent start tio the painting James!! The gore's looking good and I love the zombie stare!

Chris.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You are one sick individual, James ... I love it!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, guys! I found a young adult's book on the human body at work (Costco) that is proving invaluable for this project and will serve me well for a couple more projects I have in mind... :devil: ...BTW, PM for you, Chris... :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Replied to James:wave:.
She's looking better all the time! Have you figured out a base for her yet?

Chris.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You really know how to treat a lady! :thumbsup:


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Love Those Eyes!!!!*

DOES SHE HAVE A SISTER?? HUBBA! HUBBA! GREAT WORK:thumbsup:........LATER......RHINO!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

You Are A True Artist James, Thanks for the Look!!, Aurora1Craig


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm really diggin' the mods on her! Looks awesome!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Replied to James:wave:.
> She's looking better all the time! Have you figured out a base for her yet?
> 
> Chris.


Of course I have! Our...uh...lovely?...lady will be standing in a cemetery setting next to a headstone marking the passing of our beloved original Monster Scenes...of course she may have something to say about their demise... :devil:...and I plan on incorporating a little something into the base that I hope you will find somewhat disquieting yet strangely appropriate...yesssssss... :devil:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

ooooooooooh.... I love a mystereeeeee......

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Back to work on my favorite undead lass...tried something a little different with the skin tones to get that gruesome, semi-freshly-dead look. Skin colors are stippled on with a stubby, soft bristled brush...first layer is thinned-down maroon for subcutaneous gore:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Next layer of skin, a mix of fleshtone and yellow ochre:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Some close-ups:







shaping up nicely, I think...more Thursday boils and ghouls, so stay tuned...heh heh heh...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done skintones James! Nice texture to it too. It looks like it's about ready to start sloughing off....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantastic James :thumbsup:You've truely captured the essense of rotting flesh only a Zombie could sport...Good to see this WIp posted here...MORE!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you, guys! And here we go with today's round...next layer of zombie skin applied, using my patented zombie flesh color---a mix of Ceramcoat fleshtone, Americana yellow ochre, and Folkart soft apple:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Some close-ups...I'm really pleased with the way the stippling technique is working out:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Getting down and dirty with detailing--veins added with thinned-down Folkart red violet:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Poor lass seems to have developed a case of varicose veins:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Started working in some shading with a mix of Folkart red violet and Ceramcoat burnt umber:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

More close-ups..."tears" of Freak Flex Dried Blood Red, as well as a trickle of same from the corner of her mouth...deep scratches on her hands also detailed with Dried Blood Red:









The very observant may have noticed something missing--a couple weeks ago I had a little accident with Miss Vicki and dropped her on the kitchen floor, breaking off her left index finger bone...not a problem, as it will actually work out better for what I have planned...yesssssss... :devil:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Corpse gams...again, deep scratches on her left foot's sole detailed with Dried Blood Red:









Also stippled a bit more maroon on the feet to simulate lividity...I see a couple of small spots on her right leg that need touching-up, which will be attended to...

more to come...including sculpting a base...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the defensive wounds on her palms James. The lividity adds a nice touch too....

Chris.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice rotting flesh, moebius should make a m/s zombie:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

"Moebius should make a m/s zombie"

Or maybe Dencomm and Monster Scenes Limited


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Also stippled a bit more maroon on the feet to simulate lividity...


Just a suggestion--to simulate true lividity you should add some darker purple "bruising" to simulate de-oxygenated blood pooling beneath the flesh as well.

This is truly turning into a work of art. The mottled flesh looks very realistic, especially considering the small scale of this kit. Outstanding!


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

This is, without a doubt, one of the most disgusting projects I've ever seen... and I'm wiping away a small tear as I realize what an incredible work of art it really is! Makes me proud to be a modeler! Beautiful, beautiful work.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Jaruemalak said:


> This is, without a doubt, one of the most disgusting projects I've ever seen... and I'm wiping away a small tear as I realize what an incredible work of art it really is! Makes me proud to be a modeler! Beautiful, beautiful work.


Yep - She is *really* looking disgusting. Beautiful work, Sir!


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Excellent work! This is really turning out well.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Awwww...guys, you're making me blush...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Poor Miss Vicki just can't get a break...added more lividity to her feet:









Also enhanced the open wounds on her feet with a bit more Freak Flex Dried Blood Red...makes for a nice pulpy look I think... :freak:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Lividity added to her joints...knees:



...and elbows:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Wardrobe by Fredrick's of 'Salem's Lot*

Time for clothing...Folk Art spring green top and Americana licorice shorts with spring green stripes and a silver belt:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Only her mortician knows for sure*

Miss Vicki's coif...apparently the shock of zombification created a silver streak in her raven locks:









There ya go. Yes, I know her clothes are FAR too clean for a decomposing undead...res assured, that will be dealt with VERY soon...yessss...

Coming soon: getting down and dirty...and grave consequences...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmmm....whatever could you mean???....
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you started the base yet James?

Chris.:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Base is started, Chris...sculpting done and 1st painting done as well. Pics will be posted Wednesday or Thursday...and hopefully the whole shebang will be done week after next! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Grave consequences*

Finally giving Miss Vicki some solid ground to stand on ... a small cemetery base. Here's the headstone, sculpted and Dremeled...hopefully I got close to one of the typefaces used in the old Monster Scenes comic book ads:







Oops...forgot to add something else to the headstone...oh well, you'll see it soon...yesssssss...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good James!!:thumbsup:
Great twist mate!! The script looks great to me...

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The actual base sculpted...indentations for Miss V's feet and the headstone Dremeled and pressed in... the small "well" at the front of the headstone area will be a container for flowers:



...and a look at things before painting:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Headstone basecoated with Folkart Licorice...I wanted to go with a darker stone than I normally go with...and the addition of what I forgot to Dremel on the first time...heh heh...



I'm painting the headstone with one of my favorite techniques, stippling with an irregularly-torn makeup sponge. First coat is charcoal:



...followed by layers of pewter grey and dolphin grey, with a bit of vineyard green stippled around the bottom of the stone:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Base color for the ground, a custom color I call Calaveras Soil, a mix of terra cotta and country tan:



More colors added...Calaveras Soil lightened with country tan and oyster white, and areas of vineyard green and leaf green all stippled on:



The plant container has been painted wrought iron and drybrushed with red iron oxide.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I like to add something organic to my work when possible and appropriate, so...spread some Elmer's Glue strategically and gently sprinkled 100 % Calaveras County, CA soil on the base:



Here's the painted base with headstone located:





Getting closer now...but still more to go on the base...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Getting down and dirty*

Time to besmirch my lifeless lovely's pristine wardrobe...I added a tattered fragment of her top's ties and painted it spring green, then added some nasty, soiling washes...Calaveras Soil/burnt umber mix and a touch of black green over that...also applied some of the muddy-colored wash to her hair:









Well, she's schmutzed-up now, but something's still missing...oh, right...heh heh heh...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Ooey gooey...*

Here we are at the last steps of painting my dead darling...gooing up the open wounds. I used a mix of Tamiya clear red, Tamiya clear, and Future for a slimy look, then topped it off with a dab of Tamiya clear yellow for a semi-infected, pus look:



A couple of close shots of Miss Vicki:





Right arm and the stomach and right leg:





...and so we come to the end...with...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*...apologies to Rob Zombie...*

Crawl on me...
sink into me...
die for me...

LIVING DEAD GIRL...





I took some of the pics in my tabletop photo booth and some in my garage to show my ...uh...lovely... lady under fluorescent light and in natural light. Here's a couple more shots:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Some pics in natural light:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I used a couple different colors of scale model underbrush for clumps of grass...the tree and branch are from an oak tree limb in my front yard...the small plants came from a plant at my lady's mother's house:









As I said earlier, I like to incorporate organic materials whenever appropriate and wherever possible.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

For those of you who've followed this WIP from the beginning, you may remember I said I dropped Miss Vicki on the kitchen floor and broke her left index finger off...I also said it wasn't a problem as it would be useful later...so think about her missing finger...and look at these pics...and do the math...heh heh heh :devil: :


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> For those of you who've followed this WIP from the beginning, you may remember I said I dropped Miss Vicki on the kitchen floor and broke her left index finger off...


Maybe you should introduce her to Marko- they have something in common....

Excellent piece James!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
She's a work of art!!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

There you have it, folks...oh, one last thing... I have a minty-fresh-in-the-box Moebius Invisible Man kit for the first one who PMs me with the correct, EXACT answer to this question about this build: what unusual element did I incorporate into the building of this piece? The clue is:

"grounded in reality"

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow James this is great:thumbsup:
Very Creepy...and I love the base! Excellent texture and colors
Denis


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Very nice James. I have always said the Monster Scenes series should include a Zombie. Hmmmmm.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

[QUOTE I have always said the Monster Scenes series should include a Zombie. Hmmmmm.[/QUOTE]

ABSOLUTELY a zombie is needed in MS! And just out of curiosity, why not a Hero kit to go with the Victim?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...oh, and just in case, I am serious about giving a MIB Invisible Man kit to the first to correctly answer the question I asked...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

C'mon guys- give it a go!!
I can't enter because I already know....
FREE KIT!!!!

Chris.


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

Im tryin!!! LOL!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh I know...I know...
But I'm not telling...not even the tiniest grain of a hint...
Mcdee


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

I know Im close but I just cant figure it out.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey James....How about a few clues???
Mcdee


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Excellent work on the victim and the base great idea:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> [QUOTE I have always said the Monster Scenes series should include a Zombie. Hmmmmm.


ABSOLUTELY a zombie is needed in MS! And just out of curiosity, why not a Hero kit to go with the Victim?[/QUOTE]

YES lets have a hero for this series, We need a Hero:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...what unusual element did I incorporate into the building of this piece? The clue is:
> 
> "grounded in reality"


I'm going to guess coffee grounds, used for small rocks on the base.

_Very_ nicely done, btw! Your efforts have really paid off, and I'm sure it looks even better in person! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*And we have a winner!*

Countdraculations to Vardor! He correctly guessed that I decorated the base with dirt from an actual grave and possibly had graveyard dirt IN the base also...it was kneaded into the Sculpey before I textured and baked the base.
Heartfelt thanks to everybody who took a stab  at this....and I'll probably do this again in the future! Thanks, guys! You make builds like this worth the effort! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

I really need one of those little smilies that bangs it head into a wall right now. After finally figuring it out and coming back to PM the answer I was too late...lol...congrats Vardor, and great build deadmanincfan!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations Vardor, and well done James!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Very cool for you to run something like this- very generous mate!!

Chris.


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

I would like to thank The Academy, and all the...
Oops, wrong speech.

I would like to thank James for "digging in", and making our hobby a bit more interesting. He has raised the bar once again with his take on the beautiful Ms. Vicki.

Vardor


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> Countdraculations to Vardor! He correctly guessed that I decorated the base with dirt from an actual grave and possibly had graveyard dirt IN the base also...it was kneaded into the Sculpey before I textured and baked the base.


How do we _know_ it's dirt from an actual grave and not just a handful of whatever you had in your yard? Do you have a C.O.A. from the cemetary? :dude:

Seriously, that's a nice touch, and congratulations to Vardor!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> How do we _know_ it's dirt from an actual grave and not just a handful of whatever you had in your yard? Do you have a C.O.A. from the cemetary? :dude:
> 
> Seriously, that's a nice touch, and congratulations to Vardor!


I have a bunch of shambling, decaying figures in my front yard saying, "weeeee waaaaaaant ouuuuuuuuur diiiiiiiiiirt baaaaaaaaackkkkkkk"...
how's DAT for proof, Ya rascal Zombie?!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great stuff DEAD M F


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> I have a bunch of shambling, decaying figures in my front yard saying, "weeeee waaaaaaant ouuuuuuuuur diiiiiiiiiirt baaaaaaaaackkkkkkk"...


Boy, your local undead are rather loquacious. The ones around here can barely groan "Brains!" intelligibly.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

James, she's truly disgusting! Great job. The 'turned earth' is an incredible idea. I never would have guessed.

PS kind of apocryphal that I actually just finished watching the original Night of the Living Dead for the first time ever today...


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow James! She is really creepy and disgusting - along with being an incredibly cool looking build. FANTASTIC work, and thank you very much for taking the time to share your in progress pics with us :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for hanging in there 'til the end of the build, guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We weren't hanging in there James, we were looking forward to it mate.

Chris.:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> We weren't hanging in there James, we were looking forward to it mate.
> 
> Chris.:wave:


Yeah Man...more like cruising at mach II :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Way too cool!!!!!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Splendid idea and finish! :thumbsup:
Do the internal organs hang down from the body?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, guys! Yasutoshi-san, the organs are still packed in Miss Vicki's torso...although I could probably do an even more extreme zombification of her. Hmmmm....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How about a semi-skeletonized version?....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Do you know how I think or WHAT, Chris?! That's what I was thinking about today! :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Once the Pain Parlor's out there'll be a skeleton in the same scale......

Chris.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool, James! Thoroughly enjoyed the process and end result!! Thanks for posting! - Denis


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> Once the Pain Parlor's out there'll be a skeleton in the same scale......
> 
> Chris.


 
In keeping with the reality of the materials used, he would need to use real bone. Personally, I want to keep all my fingers.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Turned out great!!! I really enjoyed following your build. Thank you for sharing with all of us!
Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Lovely. Just lovely.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Vardor said:


> In keeping with the reality of the materials used, he would need to use real bone. Personally, I want to keep all my fingers.


Geez, John, when did you become a party pooper?  We must bleed for our art, man...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Vardor said:


> In keeping with the reality of the materials used, he would need to use real bone. Personally, I want to keep all my fingers.


Who said he'd want to use a _finger_? :devil:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Shhhhh, Zombie ol' pal! Mum's the word... la de de de de...move along, nothing to see here... :tongue:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Who said he'd want to use a _finger_? :devil:


Looks like he's in for another graveyard crawl.....

Chris.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmm... seems I need to entomb... err ... induct this cretin and his creation into the Builder's Lair. 

I'm coming to get you, James (heh-heh).


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Looks like he's in for another graveyard crawl.....
> 
> Chris.


...the worms crawl in, the worms crawl out... heh heh heh...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...the worms crawl in, the worms crawl out... heh heh heh...


There'll be one bug who won't be shy
He'll climb in your ear then out of your eye.....

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> There'll be one bug





Auroranut said:


> Who won't be shy





Auroranut said:


> He'll climb in your ear





Auroranut said:


> Then out of your eye.....


Burma Shave


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

DENCOMM said:


> Hmmm... seems I need to entomb... err ... induct this cretin and his creation into the Builder's Lair.
> 
> I'm coming to get you, James (heh-heh).


I await with bated breath...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Are you sure you don't mean baited?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Steve244 said:


> Are you sure you don't mean baited?


Nope...swore off the night crawlers for Lent!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Hmmm... seems I need to entomb... err ... induct this cretin and his creation into the Builder's Lair.
> 
> I'm coming to get you, James (heh-heh).


Beware the Lair!
CONGRATULATIONS JAMES!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Hmmm... seems I need to entomb... err ... induct this cretin and his creation into the Builder's Lair.
> 
> I'm coming to get you, James (heh-heh).


So how soon will we see this Masterpiece in the Lair?:thumbsup:
This will be a very cool addition Dennis:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, VERY COOL! Congrats James!:thumbsup:
Now if _I_ could only find a minute to paint something!


----------

